# HONDATA: Any Nissan Equivalent?



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, I noticed majority of winning cars at almost all the local races have been tweaked by Hondata. Does Nissan have any comparable ECU tuner?
If there's none, i wish someone would start one.

By the way, I noticed something at their site (while looking for tweaks for the CR-V)




> *New Heatshield Gaskets Released * Now available through any Hondata dealer!!!
> 
> NEW 95-00 Neon DOHC 2.0L & 2.4L
> NEW 94-97 Miata 1.8L
> ...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

JWT is the best for NIssans


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

heatshield gaskets?


----------

